# Word of the Day - Defamation



## Jace (Apr 29, 2022)

Word of the Day - Defamation..n.

Def.: A statement that injuries a third party's reputation.

The tort of defamation includes both libel (written statements) and
slander (spoken statements)

Tort..is a civil wrong that causes a claimant to suffer loss or harm,
resulting in legal liability for the person who commits the tortious act.

She is being sued for defamation.


----------



## Mizmo (Apr 29, 2022)

The media are often sued for defamation by celebrities.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 29, 2022)

Even though the phrase often used is _defamation of character, or reputation,_
Is the potential primary *legal* focus,  solely on the _financial_ losses claimed to have happened as a result? (loss of income, etc.)

Any input,  @ohioboy  ?


----------



## ohioboy (Apr 29, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Even though the phrase often used is _defamation of character, or reputation,_
> Is the potential primary *legal* focus,  solely on the _financial_ losses claimed to have happened as a result? (loss of income, etc.)
> 
> Any input,  @ohioboy  ?


Defamation Per Se does not require direct damages.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 29, 2022)

Thank you for that, @ohioboy


----------



## ohioboy (Apr 29, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Thank you for that, @ohioboy


Oh a good example would be Ohio born Annie Oakley sued William Randolph Hearst for alleging she was arrested for using cocaine. The statement is damaging on its face!


----------



## ohioboy (Apr 29, 2022)

I was trying to think of a notable Per Se case. Jerry Falwell sued Hustler magazine publisher Larry Flynt for Libel Per Se.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 29, 2022)

I had been done defamation as a young teen.  It is something that can have terrible results.


----------



## Bellbird (Apr 29, 2022)

In todays PC world it is very easy to be arrested for defamation.


----------



## ohioboy (Apr 29, 2022)

Bellbird said:


> In todays PC world it is very easy to be arrested for defamation.


Criminal defamation is codified in some jurisdictions, but that needs to be proven beyond a reasonable doubt, as opposed to Preponderance of the Evidence in a Civil Court. Criminal prosecution of defamation in the U. S. is an extremely rare occurence. I can not even think of a case of it? That would take some research.


----------

